# Ultimate Nomad Fishing Backpack by Okuma!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Secrets Out! Use Fishing Butlers to Carry Your Rods w/Reels on it!

OKUMA NOMAD TRAVEL SERIES LARGE TACKLE BACKPACK

I love fishing backpacks, belly pouches & carry bags. I'm always changing the configurations & because of that my fishing necessities are widely "dispersed". Then i discovered the Okuma Nomad Backpack while researching fishing websites one night. Not much was written on them but i liked what i saw. So last week my backpack arrived. In a huge box. Wasn't expecting how large it was!

Weather has been bad but i did get out 1 night for an all nighter. It was cold & wet so i kept the backpack under plastic most of the night. I was happy to see it was able to store most of my fishing gear. The bonus was i was able to use my Fishing Butlers to strap on my spin casting "whipping" rig. This has been my go to add on that i never shared, until now (yeah, i have a lot of things that i haven't shared. Yet).

This bag is the only fishing backpack you'd ever need. The best "boatless" system i've tried to date. Combined w/my hands free rod-n-reel carrying system i feel most anglers will benefit from this. Of course you must be aware of trees to overhangs. From day to night using this backpack was made for you.

Okuma Nomad Backpack (ANT-BPL)
High grade 600-denier polyester w/PVC coating.
High quality molded composite zippers-strong & corrosion resistant.
Large main compartment w/multiple pockets & storage.
5 internal tool pockets for storage.
Multiple side storage pockets.
Back padded for extra comfort.
Padded shoulder straps & waste belt. 
Comes w/2 3600 sized tackle trays & 1 3700D high tackle tray.
Comes w/1-yr limited warranty.


----------

